# Servlets vor direktem Zugriff schützen



## darkmoon221 (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Webproject programmiert, das mir Benutzer in einer Datenbank abgleicht. Insgesamt habe ich 4 controller serlvlets, die model dateien und paar jsp Seiten für die View.

Nun geht es mir darum den direkten Zugriff auf die servlets zu unterbinden. Beispielsweise sollte ein Serlvet wieder auf die Startseite kommen falls er etwa http://locahost/Project/servlet aufruft. "servlet" braucht normalerweise parameter, wenn ichs ohne teste kommt ein Fehler, den möchte ich verhindern.


Mit den jsp hat das wunderbar mit einem security constraint in der web.xml geklappt. Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (7. Sep 2010)

Eine Möglichkeit:

Im Servlet prüfen ob, die Parameter korrekt sind und andernfalls sowas zurückgeben.


```
<html>
<head><meta http-equiv="Refresh" content="0;URL=/startseite.htm"></head>
</html>
```


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2010)

> Mit den jsp hat das wunderbar mit einem security constraint in der web.xml geklappt. Habt ihr eine Idee?


"Warum keine Security-Contraints verwenden?" wäre jetzt die offensichtliche Frage, oder?


----------

